# Previsões médio prazo (até 2 semanas) - Agosto 2016



## Vince (1 Ago 2016 às 07:43)

*Previsões médio prazo, até 2 semanas*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Modelos globais:*
- GFS: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)


*Ensembles:*
- Meteociel (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- Wetterzentrale (GFS)
- Weatheronline (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- ECMWF Ensemble mean and spread (média ensemble e spread em 4 parâmetros)

*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- Se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## james (1 Ago 2016 às 10:21)

Parece estar a afastar - se, aos poucos,  o cenário de uma onda de calor com valores extremos e generalizada que os modelos andavam a " desenhar " para a próxima semana.  Calor, mas sem recordes. 
Em contrapartida, a possibilidade de aparecimento de alguma instabilidade que também andava a pairar no ar parece que também está a desaparecer. 
O AA parece querer continuar imperial, um autêntico escudo que impede qualquer depressão de se aproximar da Costa. 
Agosto, pelo menos a primeira quinzena, parece que vai ser uma cópia de Julho. 
O que choveu a mais no inverno / primeira metade da Primavera,  chove a menos ( ou nada mesmo) agora no verão.
Que má distribuição!


----------



## Topê (1 Ago 2016 às 11:41)

james disse:


> Parece estar a afastar - se, aos poucos,  o cenário de uma onda de calor com valores extremos e generalizada que os modelos andavam a " desenhar " para a próxima semana.  Calor, mas sem recordes.
> Em contrapartida, a possibilidade de aparecimento de alguma instabilidade que também andava a pairar no ar parece que também está a desaparecer.
> O AA parece querer continuar imperial, um autêntico escudo que impede qualquer depressão de se aproximar da Costa.
> Agosto, pelo menos a primeira quinzena, parece que vai ser uma cópia de Julho.
> ...



Os modelos ainda estão indecisos e muito em relação ao evento de calor extremo do final desta semana.
Deixai estar o AA Imperial, antes agora que fora da época, vejo com muito bons olhos e confiança esta estabilização anticiclonica que estamos a assistir.
Em relação á chuva falamos de 25mm-50mm média no Noroeste, mesmo assim o que choveu em Junho,Maio,Abril,Março compensa e muito este período estival, aguardemos por finais de Agosto e inícios de Setembro, tudo pode acontecer nessa região maravilhosa.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Ago 2016 às 17:00)

Ainda se prevê o dia 7 de Agosto como o dia mais quente do ano, esperemos pelas próximas saídas do modelo:

ISO 25ºC a abranger o país todo


----------



## Ruipedroo (1 Ago 2016 às 17:29)

Está a sair a run das 12Z do GFS. Acho que ainda está pior.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Ago 2016 às 17:54)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Está a sair a run das 12Z do GFS. Acho que ainda está pior.


Na run das 12z retirou aquela loucura dos 45ºC


----------



## Orion (1 Ago 2016 às 20:32)

Fazendo um exercício de antevisão meteorológica para os Açores...

A >120 horas tanto o GFS como o ECM sugerem a aproximação de uma massa de ar quente vinda de sudeste. Não é propriamente comum (mas não é raro) e ainda tenho muitas dúvidas acerca da sua efetiva concretização.

De qualquer das formas, a sensação térmica seria/será certamente péssima. A 120 horas o ponto de orvalho está nos 20/21º e a humidade relativa à superfície seria superior a 70%. Tendo em conta a proveniência da massa de ar, alguns modelos indicam uma quantidade de poeira interessante (ainda é muito cedo). Contrariamente à superfície, a massa de ar é tremendamente seca (925 hPa). A falta de humidade persiste a 850 hPa mas aumenta ligeiramente a 700 hPa. Uma camada nebulosa fina neste nível não são propriamente boas notícias, carregando no calor.

Excluindo este calor todo, a 500 hPa há uma bolsa de ar (relativamente) frio e uma depressão (sul do arquipélago). Há CAPE significativo e LI negativo mas a eventual ocorrência de trovoadas parece-me (por agora) remota. Nas camadas mais baixas da atmosfera há muita estabilidade. O tefigrama de Sta. Maria (WRF) é indicador dos fatores adversos. Num caso extremo poderia ocorrer trovoadas ao estilo do sudoeste desértico dos EUA. Trovoadas isoladas e com base muito alta. Mas aí já estou a especular/sonhar 

Quanto a isto...






Bom, isso já é outro campeonato


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Ago 2016 às 01:13)

O AA quer, pode e manda, basta uma ligeira extensão dos Açores para a Europa Central para criar o caos:











Com um autêntico bloqueio do AA para entradas atlânticas, Portugal tem apenas um destino: lestada, lestada e mais lestada...











Não sei se é uma situação muito comum, visto que em vagas de calor o mais comum é a vaga continuar para o resto da Europa. Neste caso, a vaga vai tornar o Atlântico num autêntico Inferno. 

Esperemos pelas cenas dos próximos episódios.


----------



## james (3 Ago 2016 às 12:03)

Ao que tudo indica, a massa de ar quente que nos vai afetar a partir do próximo fim de semana será de curta duração, deverá durar ( a não ser que surja alguma surpresa)  3/ 4 dias. 
E parece um autêntico " carrocel ". No fim de semana, em alguns locais poderão registar subidas da temperatura  máxima de 15 graus.  E, a partir de terça,  descidas de 15 graus ou mais. 
Depois deste episódio, o AA  deverá continuar a reinar, mas com temperaturas mais baixas e o regresso da nortada ao Litoral.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Ago 2016 às 21:50)

Tomar...






Está mesmo para ser uma onda de calor, prolongou-se até dia 10 para a região centro/sul


----------



## james (3 Ago 2016 às 22:31)

Aí em Tomar  são valores impressionantes,sem dúvida. 

O ECM voltou a carregar no calor. Penso que no Litoral Oeste vai sentir - se imenso esta massa de ar quente, algumas zonas com anomalias positivas na temperatura de 10 graus ou mais. 

E o AA vai continuar à prova de bala, quem sabe mais umas semanas. 
Há já algum tempo que o IPMA vai falando em mudanças, mas vão sendo adiadas. 
Este verão está para bater recordes de permanência de AA e tempo seco.


----------



## irpsit (3 Ago 2016 às 22:34)

Vai ser uma vaga de calor entre 7-10 Agosto que poderá quebrar recordes. As temperaturas deverao atingir ou ultrapassar os 40°C em vários locais de Portugal.

E se o AA se extender um pouco mais a leste, entao vai criar condicoes para uma repeticao de 2003.


----------



## james (3 Ago 2016 às 22:39)

Estamos a falar de previsões, por exemplo, no Litoral Norte e junto à faixa costeira de 35 graus ou mais em alguns locais.  Mas vamos acompanhando, pois as saídas dos modelos têm sido um pouco incertas relativamente ao valor das temperaturas e duração do evento.  Pode voltar a prever um evento de curta duração ou, pelo contrário, como afirmou o Irpsit,  caminhar para uma repetição do inferno de Agosto de 2003.


----------



## ruka (4 Ago 2016 às 00:13)

de fato este episódio de calor que vem sendo modelado há vários dias... faz me lembrar o episódio de Agosto de 2003, estou a ver a madrugada de Domingo para Segunda como uma das mais quentes que me lembre.


----------



## Nando Costa (4 Ago 2016 às 00:15)

Boas, voltei. De facto, este está a ser um verão quente muito quente até, vindo assim de encontro ao meu palpite, diria certeiro lançado no início de estação. Nos próximos dias teremos a subida da dorsal e respetiva massa de ar muito quente vindo do norte de África. Neste momento arrisco a dizer, que serão 5/6 dias de calor intenso com temperaturas acima dos 35 graus em todo o território continental. Serão muitas as localidades com temperaturas na ordem dos 40 graus e até mais. As mínimas serão tropicais, acima dos 20 graus em quase todo o território, podendo aproximar-se do máximo histórico de 30 graus em algumas localidades do alto alentejo e beira interior, como poderá ser o caso de Portalegre. Será de facto uma espécie de repetição da onda de calor de Agosto de 2003. Apesar de encontro mais semelhança com a onda de calor de Agosto de 2005, que também começou por estes dias. Resta acompanhar os modelos, para que tenhamos mais certezas. Quanto ao verão segue quente e muito seco e assim deverá continuar resta saber até quando. Pode ser um sinal para que a segunda metade do outono e o próxima inverno seja o inverso, frio e chuvoso. A ver vamos. Boas férias, a todos os foristas do meteopt.


----------



## irpsit (4 Ago 2016 às 05:54)

Face ao resto da Europa ainda nao se perfila uma vaga de calor do género 2003, embora existam condicoes para tal. Há mais entradas de ar fresco do Atlantico a cada 5 dias ainda.

Mas para Portugal acho que será uma vaga algo similar a 2003 mas mais curta e ligeiramente menos intensa.
A Amareleja atingiu 48° nessa vaga, nesta vaga preve-se 44 ou 45° para Tomar. Algures no interior Alentejano as temperaturas poderao atingir os 45 a 47°.


----------



## Topê (4 Ago 2016 às 10:43)

irpsit disse:


> Face ao resto da Europa ainda nao se perfila uma vaga de calor do género 2003, embora existam condicoes para tal. Há mais entradas de ar fresco do Atlantico a cada 5 dias ainda.
> 
> Mas para Portugal acho que será uma vaga algo similar a 2003 mas mais curta e ligeiramente menos intensa.
> A Amareleja atingiu 48° nessa vaga, nesta vaga preve-se 44 ou 45° para Tomar. Algures no interior Alentejano as temperaturas poderao atingir os 45 a 47°.



Vamos ver neste evento só mesmo quando tivermos a atravessá-lo podermos tirar conclusões. Pois os modelos vão subtraindo ou colocando graus de temperatura quase de run para run de forma alternada.Os 45º e 47º só valem em estações oficiais, como valeram em 2003 para a Amareleja.
Lisboa em 2003 aos 41,8º salvo erro, neste evento duvido sequer que ultrapasse os 40º, para o Porto o IPMA não prevê hoje máximas que ultrapassem os 35º graus. Existem aqui umas diferenças em relação a 2003.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Ago 2016 às 11:06)

Mal de nós seria de isto fosse uma repetição de 2003, quero acreditar que não, embora alguns locais possam ter mesmo uma onda de calor, face ás temperaturas previstas. vamos ver as próximas saídas.


----------



## james (4 Ago 2016 às 11:11)

Os modelos ainda vão alternando, nas suas saídas, entre  recordes de temperaturas e " apenas " muito calor. 
Vamos ver... 

Tem - se falado, e bem, nos eventos de Agosto de 2003 e 2005 , mas também convém recordar o evento do início de Julho de 2013, um dos mais relevantes dos últimos anos, mais significativo no Litoral Norte e Centro, onde praticamente todo o Minho ultrapassou os 40 graus.  Viana do Castelo, se não estou em erro, atingiu o seu máximo histórico: 39.7 graus


----------



## Snifa (4 Ago 2016 às 11:16)

Será um evento quente, mas penso que não se chegará aos extremos de 2003..

No entanto iremos ver muitas localidades acima dos 40ºc, nomeadamente os locais habituais no vale do Tejo, Alto e Baixo Alentejo, Pinhão, Mirandela... 

Esta era a situação em 02/08/2003, apesar de ser uma reanálise penso que ainda há umas diferenças em relação à prevista para os próximos dias:


----------



## Topê (4 Ago 2016 às 11:44)

Snifa disse:


> Será um evento quente, mas penso que não se chegará aos extremos de 2003..
> 
> No entanto iremos ver muitas localidades acima dos 40ºc, nomeadamente os locais habituais no vale do Tejo, Alto e Baixo Alentejo, Pinhão, Mirandela...
> 
> Esta era a situação em 02/08/2003, apesar de ser uma reanálise penso que ainda há umas diferenças em relação à prevista para os próximos dias:



A questão aqui é que o GFS que até é bonzinho analisar a curto prazo, nesta run coloca o massa de ar quente a fugir bem mais para o Oeste, e em movimento para Oeste, desagravando possivelmente a intensidade e durabilidade do calor.


----------



## james (4 Ago 2016 às 11:58)

Topê disse:


> A questão aqui é que o GFS que até é bonzinho analisar a curto prazo, nesta run coloca o massa de ar quente a fugir bem mais para o Oeste, e em movimento para Oeste, desagravando possivelmente a intensidade e durabilidade do calor.



O GFS não prevê tanto calor, mas o ECMWF ainda está muito agressivo.


----------



## Topê (4 Ago 2016 às 12:18)

james disse:


> O GFS não prevê tanto calor, mas o ECMWF ainda está muito agressivo.




o ecm ainda não sabe, aliás é um modelo que prevê muito bem a longo prazo, menos bem a médio e curto prazo, se repararmos o ECM começou a prever este evento antecipadamente, mas depois anda nestes ultimos 3,4 dias totalmente incoerente de run para run. Ora retira ora coloca calor.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Ago 2016 às 12:22)

irpsit disse:


> Mas para Portugal acho que será uma vaga algo similar a 2003 mas mais curta e ligeiramente menos intensa.
> A Amareleja atingiu 48° nessa vaga, nesta vaga preve-se 44 ou 45° para Tomar. Algures no interior Alentejano as temperaturas poderao atingir os 45 a 47°.



As previsões do IPMA vão até aos 42,0 ºC para a generalidade do território..

"Devido a um fluxo de ar quente e seco, associado a uma corrente do quadrante leste, a partir do dia 5, e pelo menos até ao dia 9, prevê-se uma subida significativa de temperatura, em especial da máxima, atingindo valores entre 32 e 42°C na generalidade do território, com exceção das serras mais altas onde os valores serão inferiores a 30°C. A temperatura mínima deverá registar valores entre 20 e 25°C na generalidade do território. O vento será em geral fraco, soprando temporariamente de noroeste na faixa costeira ocidental durante a tarde e de sueste na costa sul do Algarve.
Este episódio de tempo quente terá início nas regiões do interior, afetando as regiões do litoral a partir do dia 6."

IPMA

Quaisquer outros valores aqui colocados são *meras expectativas* resultantes de uma melhor ou pior interpretação dos modelos, uns mais fiáveis e outros menos fiáveis...


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Ago 2016 às 15:22)

O GFS baralhado com as canículas e com os caniculares 
Só sei que a 2ª quinzena de Agosto vai trazer novidades, pois o AA já está a chatear-nos durante demasiados dias...


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Ago 2016 às 15:58)

Dias Miguel disse:


> O GFS baralhado com as canículas e com os caniculares
> Só sei que a 2ª quinzena de Agosto vai trazer novidades, pois o AA já está a chatear-nos durante demasiados dias...


A distancia temporal ainda é grande, mas é possível normalmente a 2ª quinzena de Agosto trás trovoadas, veremos.
Diziam os antigos e ainda pessoas mais velhas que utilizavam/ utilizam os 12 primeiros dias de Agosto para determinar o estado do tempo nos próximos meses.


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Ago 2016 às 16:01)

Davidmpb disse:


> Mal de nós seria de isto fosse uma repetição de 2003, quero acreditar que não, embora alguns locais possam ter mesmo uma onda de calor, face ás temperaturas previstas. vamos ver as próximas saídas.



Espero sinceramente que a repetição de 2003 seja lá para o ano 3002... As recordações desse mês de calor não são as melhores, quer por motivos familiares, quer pela loucura de tantos dias com temperaturas superiores a 35º C e noites tropicais...


----------



## Dias Miguel (4 Ago 2016 às 16:10)

Davidmpb disse:


> A distancia temporal ainda é grande, mas é possível normalmente a 2ª quinzena de Agosto trás trovoadas, veremos.
> Diziam os antigos e ainda pessoas mais velhas que utilizavam/ utilizam os 12 primeiros dias de Agosto para determinar o estado do tempo nos próximos meses.



Off-Topic: (peço desculpa por desviar-me do tópico ) O primeiro dia de agosto não conta, depois 2 de agosto é janeiro, 3 de agosto é fevereiro e assim consecutivamente. Quando se chega a dezembro (13 de agosto), o dia 14 volta a não contar e começa-se com dia 15 de agosto, novamente janeiro a dezembro, até dia 26 de agosto. Ai serão os caniculares 
Sou da crença que, conforme o quadrante do vento, as condições ao amanhecer e o entardecer, inclusive as variações de temperatura , são formas de "tentar" determinar o tempo do ano seguinte. Pena tenho de não ter absorvido todos os conhecimentos do meu avô materno, mas o fundamental ficou presente.
Agora quanto a realidade, há quem afirme cientificamente que não é possível: http://www.apgeo.pt/files/docs/CD_IV_Congresso_APG/Actas_CD/Comunica/novas_met/Amb/canicula.pdf
Eu continuo a acreditar que há algo. Tal como dizia a introdução do X Files "The  truth is out there"


----------



## criz0r (4 Ago 2016 às 17:24)

Dias Miguel disse:


> O GFS baralhado com as canículas e com os caniculares
> Só sei que a 2ª quinzena de Agosto vai trazer novidades, pois o AA já está a chatear-nos durante demasiados dias...



Lembro-me perfeitamente de em miúdo ir passar férias na zona de Gavião e estar na praia fluvial com as "torres" a crescerem por trás do monte para "animar" o fim de tarde/noite. Entretanto costumo ir sempre na mesma altura e à muito que deixei de ver esses cenários..a ver vamos este ano mas ainda é tudo indefinido.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Ago 2016 às 22:56)

Pelo menos, até 15 de Agosto vamos ter bastante calor, se calhar sem bater recordes absolutos, mas sim um período longo de temperaturas altas, que fará deste Agosto um dos mais quentes, tal como aconteceu em Julho.

O GFS, só tira a iso20ºC do continente lá para dia 18 de Agosto.


----------



## Topê (4 Ago 2016 às 23:02)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Pelo menos, até 15 de Agosto vamos ter bastante calor, se calhar sem bater recordes absolutos, mas sim um período longo de temperaturas altas, que fará deste Agosto um dos mais quentes, tal como aconteceu em Julho.
> 
> O GFS, só tira a iso20ºC do continente lá para dia 18 de Agosto.



Éh lá já concluíste o mês completo? e ainda nem estamos a dia 5 Muito bom vou registar este post para dia 31 de Agosto confirmarmos  essa veredicto final.
Mas muita atenção Agosto não é Julho, é preciso mais calorzinho para " Agosto um dos mais quentes"


----------



## james (4 Ago 2016 às 23:08)

E lá vai o IPMA ter que adiar a previsão da semana com precipitação acima da média outra vez. Era a segunda semana de Agosto,  agora é a terceira, por aí fora.
Este ano segue as pisadas de 2013, quente e seco. A instabilidade é uma miragem. 

Em relação à onda de calor que aí vem, há poucos dias atrás, parecia querer baterr recordes, mas de curta duração. Agora, sem recordes ( de forma generalizada) , mas muito mais prolongada.  E sabe -se lá até quando vai durar...


----------



## james (4 Ago 2016 às 23:17)

Topê disse:


> Éh lá já concluíste o mês completo? e ainda nem estamos a dia 5 Muito bom vou registar este post para dia 31 de Agosto confirmarmos  essa veredicto final.
> Mas muita atenção Agosto não é Julho, é preciso mais calorzinho para " Agosto um dos mais quentes"




Ao menos, o período de calor que aí vem podia gerar alguma instabilidade, para animar a malta. Este verão  já parece o Dubai, é sempre o mesmo, não se passa nada...


----------



## Topê (4 Ago 2016 às 23:25)

james disse:


> Ao menos, o período de calor que aí vem podia gerar alguma instabilidade, para animar a malta. Este verão  já parece o Dubai, é sempre o mesmo, não se passa nada...



prefiro reservar as conclusões definitivas e finais de 5 em 5 dias, para além disso existe sempre uma margem de erro considerável. Por o que vemos nos modelos teremos calor á grande até dia 12,13 para lá desse período poderão haver surpresas.
Continuo achar, apenas a ter convicção que esta estabilidade atmosférica anticiclonica pode ser muito positiva lá para a frente.
mas claro que é penoso olhar para os modelos não há como negar é calor sem perder de vista. Mas por um lado basta uma ultima semana fresquinha ou uma mudança de padrão para reequilibrar as contas do mês.


----------



## james (4 Ago 2016 às 23:31)

Topê disse:


> prefiro reservar as conclusões definitivas e finais de 5 em 5 dias, para além disso existe sempre uma margem de erro considerável. Por o que vemos nos modelos teremos calor á grande até dia 12,13 para lá desse período poderão haver surpresas.
> Continuo achar apenas a ter convicção que esta estabilidade atmosférica anticiclonica pode ser muito positiva lá para a frente.




O AA algum dia há -de quebrar, como é óbvio. Aliás, no Norte, já devia começar a dar sinais de alguma quebra. 
Vamos ver, em 2013, Setembro e Outubro foram explosivos. 
Mas já o quente e seco verão de 2005 foi sucedido por um seco Outono. 

Vamos ver...


----------



## Gerofil (5 Ago 2016 às 00:31)

Lamento mas grande parte das antevisões aqui feitas não reportam fontes e são meramente *desejos meteorológicos* que acho que não têm qualquer cabimento neste tópico.

Analisando as cartas sinópticas de superfície (cadê delas? estão aqui), a partir do dia 9 teremos uma acentuada descida da temperatura do ar, particularmente na faixa costeira, com o surgimento da nortada, que será bastante significativa.

Já agora a noção de onda de calor que surge *após* *seis dias consecutivos* em que a temperatura máxima diária é superior em 5ºC ao valor médio diário no período de referência.


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Ago 2016 às 11:20)

http://www.aemet.es/documentos_d/enportada/p54tesp1.pdf







Parece-me que o ECMWF e o GFS começam a estar de acordo com uma mudança de tempo para as próximas semanas. Sabemos como funcionam os modelos, tudo isto pode mudar de um dia para outro, mas vamos esperar pelas novidades


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Ago 2016 às 12:02)

Isto está a animar, tendo em conta que a mudança é para as próximas 144/150 horas


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Ago 2016 às 12:28)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Isto está a animar, tendo em conta que a mudança é para as próximas 144/150 horas


Já seria precipitação significativa para um mês de Agosto, mas tenho sempre muitas reservas com o GFS principalmente a médio/ longo prazo.


----------



## Dias Miguel (5 Ago 2016 às 13:53)

Davidmpb disse:


> Já seria precipitação significativa para um mês de Agosto, mas tenho sempre muitas reservas com o GFS principalmente a médio/ longo prazo.



Eu também, mas vamos lá ter um pouco de esperança! Umas noites frescas por Portalegre já se agradecem 
O ECMWF também prevê algumas mudanças para esses dias, conforme a previsão do AEMET, mas também sabemos o quanto voláteis são os modelos para além das 120 horas...


----------



## Topê (6 Ago 2016 às 09:52)

Para termos uma noção como o que é o padrão hoje pode não ser o de amanha, eis que o ECM a longo prazo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




coloca esta depressão a forma-se onde se tem de formar no Atlântico.
240h vale muito pouco ainda, mas também é verdade que o ECM começou a prever esta entrada de ar quente a esta distancia.
O que pretendo referir é que ainda é imprevisível o que poderemos ter nos últimos 10-13 dias de Agosto.






[/url]free upload pictures[/IMG]


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2016 às 15:11)

Padrão europeu deve permanecer até para a semana, com os "bordos" da Europa (Portugal, Ucrânia e Rússia) sob grande influência de massas de ar quente, enquanto que o resto leva com uma bela entrada fresca. Portugal também deverá sentir os seus efeitos a norte mas numa escala baixa. 






Dias acima dos 30ºC são para continuar na maioria do país...

Imagino que a anomalia de temperatura ainda será pior que a de Julho caso o cenário permaneça mais semanas, estamos perante um dos verões mais quentes de sempre.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Ago 2016 às 21:08)

A média da máxima de Santarém para Agosto nem sequer chega aos 30ºC...Contudo, dias sem fim acima dos 35ºC.






A pergunta é: quando é que acaba a onda de calor por lá?


----------



## irpsit (7 Ago 2016 às 22:28)

irpsit disse:


> Face ao resto da Europa ainda nao se perfila uma vaga de calor do género 2003, embora existam condicoes para tal. Há mais entradas de ar fresco do Atlantico a cada 5 dias ainda.
> 
> Mas para Portugal acho que será uma vaga algo similar a 2003 mas mais curta e ligeiramente menos intensa.
> A Amareleja atingiu 48° nessa vaga, nesta vaga preve-se 44 ou 45° para Tomar. Algures no interior Alentejano as temperaturas poderao atingir os 45 a 47°.



Continuo a dizer que este evento é um pouco anormal e do género de 2003, no sentido em que vários recordes irao ser batidos. Claro que é muito diferente de 2003 em outros sentidos.
Hoje verificámos os 43°C de Porto (Massarelos) e 42°C de Braga. E 45°C em Tomar. Certamente este evento é especial.

Acho que estámos mesmo muito perto dos recordes absolutos, em algumas zonas do litoral norte e centro, se nao é que o recorde do Porto foi mesmo batido hoje.

Os modelos já apontavam para a brutalidade deste evento, há já bastante tempo. Incluindo que o extremo do calor iria ser sentido em direccao ao litoral e ao Atlantico. 
Mas a maioria de nós recusava em aceitar o exagero do evento, o que acabou por ser verificar.

O IM foi muito muito conservador com a previsao de uma máxima de 35°C para o Porto. Obviamente era esperado muito mais. Mas até eu, só contava com 39-40°C e fui surpreendido por estas máximas monstruosas.

Os modelos continuam a colocar calor extremo para os próximos dias. Nao vejo muita melhoria.
Amanha acho que o pico do calor vai ser na zona de Portalegre a Tomar, talvez até à zona de Coimbra. Espero uns 46°C algures. E mais um recorde ou outro batido.
O Norte vai ser poupado devido à cobertura do fumo.

E continuo a achar que o Alentejo poderá atingir uns 47°C daqui por uns dias.

O recorde portuguese de 48°C está perto de ser igualado. Tomar esteve hoje a 3°C.


----------



## Topê (7 Ago 2016 às 22:47)

irpsit disse:


> Continuo a dizer que este evento é um pouco anormal e do género de 2003, no sentido em que vários recordes irao ser batidos. Claro que é muito diferente de 2003 em outros sentidos.
> Hoje verificámos os 43°C de Porto (Massarelos) e 42°C de Braga. E 45°C em Tomar. Certamente este evento é especial.
> 
> Acho que estámos mesmo muito perto dos recordes absolutos, em algumas zonas do litoral norte e centro, se nao é que o recorde do Porto foi mesmo batido hoje.
> ...



De facto tiro o chapeu a tua capacidade analitica.Tiveste bem em prever a intensidade do evento de facto fora do normal.
Só discordo de interpertares que não existe desagravamento nos proximos dias e esperar temperaturas maximas de 45 graus.Acho que o que tinha de acontecer de extremo tinha de acontecer no sabado e hoje.O pior já passou até o IPMA já referiu nos Media.Agora temos de esperar por algo semelhante que acredito não acontecerá tão cedo.
A estação de referencia do Porto não é de Massarelos, logo as previsões do Ipma não falharam assim tanto.
O calor extremo nos proximos dois,três dias não terá comparação com este fim de semana até porque esta massa de ar quente sairá do nosso territorio.


----------



## james (8 Ago 2016 às 00:17)

Este evento até a mim me surpreendeu um pouco.  Esperava temperaturas altas, mas não tanto como se verificou.  Ao final da manhã, todo o Litoral Norte desde as praias até às serras interiores  estava acima dos 38/40 graus.  Histórico!

Olhando agora para o futuro,  esta semana continuará quente, mas menos que neste fim de semana, com uma ligeira descida a meio da semana, para aumentar de novo quinta e sexta. 

Para a semana é que, finalmente,  os modelos começam a esboçar alguma instabilidade. Embora ainda faltem muitas horas.


----------



## james (8 Ago 2016 às 10:49)

Já que estamos num verão para recordes e eventos mais extremos, o ECMWF, a mais de 200 horas, coloca na sua última saída,  uma depressão com algum cavamento a atingir o Litoral Norte.  
Ainda falta muito, mas fica o registo. Para já, apenas isso. 

Por outro lado, o GFS está generoso para o Algarve no próximo fim de semana em termos de precipitação.  E logo  no fim de semana que eu chego para férias por lá.  
Será que vai ser no Algarve que vou ver chuva a sério?  ( já não vejo desde meados de Junho)


----------



## Topê (8 Ago 2016 às 12:44)

james disse:


> Já que estamos num verão para recordes e eventos mais extremos, o ECMWF, a mais de 200 horas, coloca na sua última saída,  uma depressão com algum cavamento a atingir o Litoral Norte.
> Ainda falta muito, mas fica o registo. Para já, apenas isso.
> 
> Por outro lado, o GFS está generoso para o Algarve no próximo fim de semana em termos de precipitação.  E logo  no fim de semana que eu chego para férias por lá.
> Será que vai ser no Algarve que vou ver chuva a sério?  ( já não vejo desde meados de Junho)



Este padrão louco terá de quebrar mais tarde ou mais cedo.


----------



## irpsit (8 Ago 2016 às 15:36)

O calor ainda vai continuar. Hoje é o segundo dia de temperaturas extremas que devem novamente chegar perto dos recordes, embora amanhá e quarta o tempo vai "refrescar", isto é continuaremos a ter uns 30-35°C no norte, e uns 35-40°C no sul, um pouco mais normal. Entretanto isto corresponde a uma entrada fria que vai atingir o centro da Europa.

Depois por volta de quinta, sexta, e próximo fim de semana, o calor extremo volta a carregar, com os 40°C a estenderem-se novamente a quase todo o território nacional. O AA por volta dessa altura dá sinais de migrar para nordeste, trazendo brevemente calor forte às Ilhas Britanicas e à Franca. E suspeito que trazendo temperaturas perto de recorde para a Franca. Mas será de pouca duracao, pois a instabilidade de depressoes parece entrar pela Europa por volta de dia 18. Caso contrário teríamos mesmo uma situacao a repetir um pouco 2003, mas parece que nao.

Parece que o centro da Europa apresenta uma situacao favorável a cheias, por volta do ínicio da segunda quinzena de Agosto, com o AA instalado na Escandinávia a bloquear a precipitacao aí. Somente Portugal estará sob accao do AA dos Acores, embora sem grande bloqueio. Entretanto Portugal deverá estar mais fresco, especialmente nas zonas a norte e costeiras, com situacao de nortada ou até chuviscos na zona norte, embora continuando quente e seco no sul. E esse padrao parece continuar ao longo da segunda quinzena de Agosto, quer em Portugal, quer no resto da Europa ocidental. A Europa mais a leste também continuará com bastante calor, a Islandia e Escandinávia com tempo fresco e chuvoso..

Ou seja, o norte de Portugal ainda poderá sofrer de temperaturas elevadas no final desta semana, mas depois terá uma situacap muito mais normal de nortada e humidade no resto do mes. O sul continuará com tempo seco e quente, e nao é de descartar temperaturas bastante altas no resto do mes, especialmente quando a massa de ar quente já está instalada há bastante tempo no nosso país.

E sim os modelos comecam a colocar mais instabilidade no Atlantico, com depressoes mais cavadas na segunda quinzena de Agosto. Com isto suspeito que algures em Setembro, o outono comecara com situacao de chuvas fortes a voltarem a Portugal continental e o Outono poderá ser bastante chuvoso a norte.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2016 às 01:17)

Nunca vi tantas mínimas tropicais previstas para Lisboa. Onda de calor só acaba dia 15 . Por favor que o tempo mude dia 16!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Ago 2016 às 02:24)

Ugh a previsão das 18Z do GFS já não tira o calor a partir de dia 16, é mesmo para me atirar da ponte 

ISO 20ºC a atormentar Portugal dias e dias e dias e mais dias. 

Rezai caros meteoloucos, rezai...


----------



## james (10 Ago 2016 às 10:01)

O ECMWF e o GFS comecam a modelar  de saída em saída,  finalmente uma mudança de padrão para a próxima semana, no Litoral Norte. E até com um possível bom evento a meio da semana. 
Tendo em conta o longo período anticiclonico que se verifica, acredito que aqui no Litoral Norte, seja o início do processo de transição para o Outono ou, por outras palavras,  o início do processo do fim do verão. 
A não ser que algo baralhe as contas...


----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Ago 2016 às 10:08)

james disse:


> A não ser que algo baralhe as contas...



Espero bem que não e que traga uma redução das temperaturas também para o Sul do País... Já são demasiados dias com temperaturas acima dos 35ºC e de noites tropicais... Quero é dormir e ter-me que tapar com o lençol


----------



## Gongas (10 Ago 2016 às 10:50)

a previsão a 10 dias do IPMA indica que para o sul as temperaturas mínimas e máximas continuarão elevadas.
E ainda bem...quem vai de férias na 2ª quinzena quer é calor!!!


----------



## james (10 Ago 2016 às 10:57)

Gongas disse:


> a previsão a 10 dias do IPMA indica que para o sul as temperaturas mínimas e máximas continuarão elevadas.
> E ainda bem...quem vai de férias na 2ª quinzena quer é calor!!!




Situação perfeitamente normal para o Sul do país. Não é expectável, em condições normais, qualquer mudança de padrão para o Sul tão cedo.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Ago 2016 às 11:13)

james disse:


> Situação perfeitamente normal para o Sul do país. Não é expectável, em condições normais, qualquer mudança de padrão para o Sul tão cedo.


No que toca a chuva se calhar não, mas em termos de temperaturas tanto o GFS como o ECM preveem uma boa descida de temperatura a partir do dia 16. Na previsão de 10 dias do IPMA até já nem há temperaturas maximas acima dos 30°C, portanto se assim fosse isso já seria uma boa mudança.


----------



## james (10 Ago 2016 às 11:20)

joralentejano disse:


> No que toca a chuva se calhar não, mas em termos de temperaturas tanto o GFS como o ECM preveem uma boa descida de temperatura a partir do dia 16. Na previsão de 10 dias do IPMA até já nem há temperaturas maximas acima dos 30°C, portanto se assim fosse isso já seria uma boa mudança.




Sim.  Parece é que o Algarve vai  continuar a ter temperaturas altas.


----------



## Dias Miguel (10 Ago 2016 às 14:19)

Interessante a bipolaridade dos modelos a médio e longo prazo... 
Tão depressa o GFS mete precipitação para dia 15/16, com uma descida de temperatura, como retira a precipitação com a descida quase anulada; por sua vez o IPMA (baseado no ECM) não previa precipitação e mantinha temperaturas superiores a 30ºC, agora há chuva e a descida de temperatura vai para menos de 25ºC... 
Como diz o @james, "o clima anda meio doido" e mete qualquer previsão maluca...


----------



## Topê (10 Ago 2016 às 14:23)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Interessante a bipolaridade dos modelos a médio e longo prazo...
> Tão depressa o GFS mete precipitação para dia 15/16, com uma descida de temperatura, como retira a precipitação com a descida quase anulada; por sua vez o IPMA (baseado no ECM) não previa precipitação e mantinha temperaturas superiores a 30ºC, agora há chuva e a descida de temperatura vai para menos de 25ºC...
> Como diz o @james, "o clima anda meio doido" e mete qualquer previsão maluca...



isso até pode ser um sinal que reforça o que o james disse. Quando os modelos começam com essas indecisões e bipolaridade normalmente é quando uma mudança pode estar a surgir a médio prazo.Essa indecisão acontece em períodos de transição. Se os modelos tivessem tão seguros do bloqueio do AA não andariam assim.


----------



## Orion (10 Ago 2016 às 20:05)

O GEM modela o retorno, por pouco tempo, da circulação zonal. Enjoaria muita malta das ilhas com tanta chuva consecutiva mas sempre seria o fim de 2 anos a bater sempre na mesma tecla  Infelizmente ainda falta muito tempo (e é o GEM a modelar) 






O bloqueio subsequente seria tão feroz que até prenderia uma depressão nos Açores


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Ago 2016 às 20:56)

Que belo 2º painel do GFS , as temperaturas vão continuar altas e as noites tropicais vão continuar.







O IPMA coloca uma noite não tropical, dia 17 de Agosto, nada mau só daqui a 1 semana.


----------



## irpsit (11 Ago 2016 às 13:14)

Calor continua com temperaturas acima dos 30°C, e potencialmente perto dos 40°C em alguns locais, até dia 15 de AGosto. Portanto mais 4 dias.

Depois ligeira chuva fraca no litoral norte e centro dia 17. É a única oportunidade de frescura do mes, parece.

Depois volta novamente o AA, e mesmo no dia 20 deverá repetir-se o calor, depois os modelos apontam algum calor, mas mais moderado. E deverá ser assim até ao final do mes. Com pequena possibilidade de trovoadas durante esse período, mas ainda incerto.


----------



## Topê (11 Ago 2016 às 14:20)

irpsit disse:


> Calor continua com temperaturas acima dos 30°C, e potencialmente perto dos 40°C em alguns locais, até dia 15 de AGosto. Portanto mais 4 dias.
> 
> Depois ligeira chuva fraca no litoral norte e centro dia 17. É a única oportunidade de frescura do mes, parece.
> 
> Depois volta novamente o AA, e mesmo no dia 20 deverá repetir-se o calor, depois os modelos apontam algum calor, mas mais moderado. E deverá ser assim até ao final do mes. Com pequena possibilidade de trovoadas durante esse período, mas ainda incerto.



Mesmo assim noto nos modelos a longo prazo, uma maior indecisão bem como novas re-organizações da atmosfera.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Ago 2016 às 03:24)

A partir de dia 15/16 prevê-se finalmente melhoria do tempo, ISO 20ºC varrida e acaba a onda de calor:











Pode cair alguma chuva no norte e no litoral, esperemos que a frente não enfraqueça muito:






Anomalias menos significativas na Europa, visto que vão desvanecendo, de um lado o calor, do outro o frio. Já a Rússia... já nem sei há quanto tempo anda com anomalia positiva, também está grave por lá!


----------



## qwerl (14 Ago 2016 às 19:17)

Boas

Segundo os modelos os próximos dias irão ser marcados por uma descida de temperatura em quase todo o território, claramente mais acentuada na região norte, como já se verificou hoje. O nevoeiro/nuvens baixas irá marcar presença na faixa costeira norte e Centro durante os próximos dias, podendo persistir durante todo o dia, com possibilidade de chuvisco/orvalho.
Mínimas poderão ser bastante baixas para a época em alguns locais durante esta semana:






Na quarta feira poderá cair chuva fraca na região Norte, proveniente de uma frente fraca em dissipação, e para Sexta uma frente mais "generosa" a afetar o Norte e o Centro


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Ago 2016 às 13:50)

A partir do dia 20/21 existe uma clara tendência para uma possível onda de calor, com um aumento considerável das temperaturas e com vento de leste. A tendência é dos dois principais modelos quer o GFS, quer o ECM.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Ago 2016 às 18:17)

http://www.extremadura7dias.com/not...-a-extremadura-la-proxima-semana-hasta-cuando


----------



## rbsmr (18 Ago 2016 às 22:33)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A partir do dia 20/21 existe uma clara tendência para uma possível onda de calor, com um aumento considerável das temperaturas e com vento de leste. A tendência é dos dois principais modelos quer o GFS, quer o ECM.


Mas este aumento será generalizado a todo o território? É que o IPMA prevê de facto esse aumento mas mantém as temperaturas no litoral oeste abaixo dos 30°c e noites normais... 

Enviado do meu SM-T805 através de Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (18 Ago 2016 às 23:17)

rbsmr disse:


> Mas este aumento será generalizado a todo o território? É que o IPMA prevê de facto esse aumento mas mantém as temperaturas no litoral oeste abaixo dos 30°c e noites normais...
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-T805 através de Tapatalk



O aumento de temperatura será mais significativo no interior, mas nada que não seja habitual em Agosto,  no litoral oeste a subida será pequena, se existir.


----------



## jonas (19 Ago 2016 às 13:29)

qwerl disse:


> O aumento de temperatura será mais significativo no interior, mas nada que não seja habitual em Agosto,  no litoral oeste a subida será pequena, se existir.


Nesta nova Actualização o ipma mudou muita coisa como por exemplo a subida de 5 graus na cidade do Porto de Gabado para Domingo!
 A temperatura pode nem chegar aos 30( só nas regiões mais a oeste) mas que vai haver uma subida vai, que vai ser mais notória no interior.
Mas há cidades no litoral que também vão sentir grande diferença nas temperaturas!
Exemplos:
-Paredes;
-Braga;
-Gondomar;
Entre muitos outros...
So espero e que não venha calor a mais!


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Ago 2016 às 23:02)

A partir de domingo e até 4ª feira, a temperatura vai subir no Algarve, o IPMA está a prever para 2ª feira cerca de 36ºC de máxima para Faro. 

Só espero apanhar com 30ºC ou mais, na semana seguinte e com levante, não quero ter tempo fresco nas férias.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Ago 2016 às 23:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A partir de domingo e até 4ª feira, a temperatura vai subir no Algarve, o IPMA está a prever para 2ª feira cerca de 36ºC de máxima para Faro.
> 
> Só espero apanhar com 30ºC ou mais, na semana seguinte e com levante, não quero ter tempo fresco nas férias.


E eu vou dia 1 pra baixo e vou apanhar um tempo...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (26 Ago 2016 às 23:54)

Para não fugir à regra, o normal para esta altura do ano,o GFS prevê a passagem do "Gaston" nas ilhas mais ocidentais do Açores.


----------



## lserpa (27 Ago 2016 às 00:11)

O ECMWF aponta para um cenário diferente, puxando a tempestade mais para sul e depois inicia um percurso errático e voltando o seu percurso para oeste. (Volta para trás).


----------



## trovoadas (27 Ago 2016 às 01:57)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A partir de domingo e até 4ª feira, a temperatura vai subir no Algarve, o IPMA está a prever para 2ª feira cerca de 36ºC de máxima para Faro.
> 
> Só espero apanhar com 30ºC ou mais, na semana seguinte e com levante, não quero ter tempo fresco nas férias.



É impressionante como as actualizações são sempre para pior ou digamos no sentido de aumentar o calor. As mínimas tendem a não baixar dos 20ºc e as máximas sobem. E andamos sempre nisto e parece que vamos entrar em Setembro assim.

Estou curioso para ver quando virá alguma instabilidade para o Sul que já tanto precisa


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Ago 2016 às 22:43)

trovoadas disse:


> É impressionante como as actualizações são sempre para pior ou digamos no sentido de aumentar o calor. As mínimas tendem a não baixar dos 20ºc e as máximas sobem. E andamos sempre nisto e parece que vamos entrar em Setembro assim.
> 
> Estou curioso para ver quando virá alguma instabilidade para o Sul que já tanto precisa



Ainda vais ter que suar muito, lá para a última década de Setembro e se vier alguma coisa. 

Os modelos estão bastante diferentes, o GFS inventa uma cut-off como é tradição neste modelo e corta no calor, mas o ECM coloca uma verdadeira torradeira para o início de Setembro, este ano, o calor vai durar até mais tarde, veio tarde e irá tarde. 

A previsão automática do ECM coloca temperaturas acima de 30ºC em Lisboa a partir do dia 1. 

Já a previsão automática do IPMA para Olhão é digna, com uma mínima de 28ºC, dia 5 de Setembro. 

A 1ª quinzena de Setembro promete ser quentinha e acredito mais no ECM do que nos delírios do GFS. 

Vai ser Outubro e ainda vou ter noites tropicais.


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Ago 2016 às 10:01)

Os 2 principais modelos estão novamente a prever um período quente já a partir do dia 1 de Setembro.
É possível vir uma vaga de calor, mais parece que vamos entrar no pico do verão...


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Ago 2016 às 10:02)

Sinceramente, estou tão confuso com os modelos de previsão a médio e longo prazo... Isto basta surgir um furação de alguma intensidade no meio do Atlântico e começam todos a atrofiar... 
Vamos esperar pelos próximos dias, mas decerto que o Gaston deverá passar perto dos Açores ou mesmo afectar o arquipélago.  Agora  falta saber a intensidade e como se irão comportar as altas pressões aquando da passagem de tempestade tropical a extra-tropical.
Infelizmente, com base naquilo que os modelos prevêem actualmente, tenho de concordar com o @algarvio1980: ainda temos muito que suar até ao final de Setembro...


----------



## Dias Miguel (29 Ago 2016 às 11:41)

Bom, agora é que o GFS ficou alucinado...  Ciclogénese explosiva em pleno Atlântico e Gaston com ABS para não chocar com os Açores


----------



## lserpa (29 Ago 2016 às 14:07)

O GFS está mesmo a alucinar...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Ago 2016 às 18:54)

3 meses seguidos de calor e anomalia de temperatura bem positiva. 

Só quero que Setembro nos traga bastante chuva, algo que não se vê nos modelos


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Ago 2016 às 22:32)

> *Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 29 ago a 25 set 2016*
> 
> Precipitação abaixo e temperatura com valores acima do normal
> 
> ...



Setembro, será mais um mês quentinho e seco. Talvez, surja uma cut-off a SW de Sagres, lá para o final do mês. Os principais modelos, só mostram calor, calor, calor e mais calor e sem fim à vista.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Ago 2016 às 02:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Setembro, será mais um mês quentinho e seco. Talvez, surja uma cut-off a SW de Sagres, lá para o final do mês. Os principais modelos, só mostram calor, calor, calor e mais calor e sem fim à vista.



Os restos do Gaston podem ser a nossa "salvação".


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Ago 2016 às 11:01)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Os restos do Gaston podem ser a nossa "salvação".



Esperemos bem que sim, pois o ECM continua teimoso e a prever temperaturas africanas para Portugal Continental... Creio que os modelos estão na expectativa relativamente à evolução do Gaston nas próximas horas e só o GFS alivia claramente as temperaturas no início da próxima semana.


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Ago 2016 às 16:36)

E temperaturas tórridas continuam, ISO 25ºC a afetar mais o interior, por este andar batemos mais recordes absolutos em Setembro lol 

Gaston esquiva-se por completo de Portugal, ficamos a ver navios.

Por um lado, quem faz férias em Setembro é um mimo, para quem já vai trabalhar é uma desgraça. 

Haja fé na segunda quinzena


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Ago 2016 às 23:08)

E, afinal o ECM deu cabazada ao GFS, que inventou o Gaston a passar a NW, muito inventa esse modelo.   

Quando eu vejo, AEMET a colocar 40ºC para Ayamonte no dia 6 e vejo o IPMA na sua automática a colocar 40ºC também no dia 6, está tudo dito. 

Que venha calor, que eu estou de férias. 

ECM sem dúvida, o melhor modelo e há muito tempo que vinha colocando calor extremo para o início de Setembro.


----------



## trovoadas (31 Ago 2016 às 23:21)

algarvio1980 disse:


> E, afinal o ECM deu cabazada ao GFS, que inventou o Gaston a passar a NW, muito inventa esse modelo.
> 
> Quando eu vejo, AEMET a colocar 40ºC para Ayamonte no dia 6 e vejo o IPMA na sua automática a colocar 40ºC também no dia 6, está tudo dito.
> 
> ...



A automática do IPMA também mete 30ºc de mínima para dia 6. Está tudo louco! embora não acredite que se concretize se for 27 ou 28 já é considerável.


----------

